# Yoga teacher



## swordfish007

Hi! I am thinking of migrating to New Zealand with my 2 kids. I am a certified yoga teacher and have been managing my own yoga studio in Manila for the past 2 years. 

I was wondering if NZ allows work visa for yoga teachers? And if any yoga studios, wellness companies hire expats for this?

Any feedback would be appreciated!

Om shanti!


----------



## G-Mo

Unfortunately, yoga teachers are a dime a dozen these days. What are your qualifications besides yoga teacher? Do you have any degrees?


----------



## swordfish007

Thanks for the reply. 

I do have a degree in hotel management from Switzerland and have a few of years of hospitality work experience. Since then, I've managed businesses with my ex-partner until 2009 when I decided to open my own yoga studio and do this full-time.


----------

